# Clearmybox...What doesn't it do?



## p4594spa (Jul 20, 2006)

Does CLEARMYBOX leave your recordings in place and your repeat recordings in place? or it a true master reset, clear everything out?
Is there any documentation on it? I did a search and didn't find anything


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It's just like a double reset, no recordings or future recordings are affected. It'll take a day or 2 for the guide to fully repopulate.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

p4594spa said:


> Does CLEARMYBOX leave your recordings in place and your repeat recordings in place? or it a true master reset, clear everything out?
> Is there any documentation on it? * I did a search and didn't find anything*


When you typed it in did you then choose Keyword and then just let it sit for a minute or 2 ? It usually goes to work shortly after choosing Keyword.

It doesn't bring anything to the screen. It rests the receiver and starts cleaning out old data. It does not change any of the settings you have made, favorites, series, etc. No recordings will be lost.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> When you typed it in did you then choose Keyword and then just let it sit for a minute or 2 ? It usually goes to work shortly after choosing Keyword.
> 
> It doesn't bring anything to the screen. It rests the receiver and starts cleaning out old data. It does not change any of the settings you have made, favorites, series, etc. No recordings will be lost.


I don't think he was saying the keyword search didn't say anything, he was saying a search for documentation on "clearmybox" hasn't shown anything, Since it's an undocumented feature at this point, finding documentation isn't going to be that easy, except on forums.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

hasan said:


> I don't think he was saying the keyword search didn't say anything, he was saying a search for documentation on "clearmybox" hasn't shown anything, Since it's an undocumented feature at this point, finding documentation isn't going to be that easy, except on forums.


I guess I'm the only one that's had a problem with clearmybox? Using it really screwed up my MRV.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

hasan said:


> I don't think he was saying the keyword search didn't say anything, he was saying a search for documentation on "clearmybox" hasn't shown anything, Since it's an undocumented feature at this point, finding documentation isn't going to be that easy, except on forums.


I interpreted what he said of not getting anything as the actual search word in the receiver did not find anything.
It could mean what you stated, I do not know.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Rich said:


> I guess I'm the only one that's had a problem with clearmybox? Using it really screwed up my MRV.
> 
> Rich


I had a friend try it to see if it resolved an issue, reboot took 30 minutes and the playlist had to be repopulated. Not sure what was potential box issue and what was caused by the keyword.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I had a friend try it to see if it resolved an issue, reboot took 30 minutes and the playlist had to be repopulated. Not sure what was potential box issue and what was caused by the keyword.


I lost all connections to my boxes for a while. Had to reset all the boxes the old way. Haven't used it since, might have been a one time thing, but it really bothered me.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I lost all connections to my boxes for a while. Had to reset all the boxes the old way. Haven't used it since, might have been a one time thing, but it really bothered me.
> 
> Rich


I have used it twice on 1 HR24 and once on my other one.
No Problems.
Having said that, my receivers are not on MRV or connected to the internet.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

I used it on an HR44-700 when the "other showings" of a program had data for a completely unrelated series...very fubar! All proceeded normally, but since then, I have seen the same bug surface a few times. On first thought it appeared it was corrupted guide data (hence clearmybox), but since I've seen it at least twice since on different programs, i'm going to assume the guide data is simply wrong, or there is a bug in the database parsing code.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

SuperAnnoyedNow said:


> THIS DELETED EVERYTHING ON MY DVR!! EVERYTHING!! Why are people like this?? We just wanted a little help with an electronic device. & Someone has to be hateful & malicious. Sad world we live in.


I have ran this at least a dozen times in the past and it has never deleted any recordings or settings.
It is supposed to clear out all the data in the Guide and the graphics and then reload it all fresh.


----------



## goober22 (Sep 8, 2004)

SuperAnnoyedNow said:


> THIS DELETED EVERYTHING ON MY DVR!! EVERYTHING!! Why are people like this?? We just wanted a little help with an electronic device. & Someone has to be hateful & malicious. Sad world we live in.


This DOES NOT delete recordings or series manager setups. It deletes guide data, channel graphics and system cache. It sounds like YOU did a full reset of the box.


----------



## SuperAnnoyedNow (Apr 25, 2017)

sigma1914 said:


> It's just like a double reset, no recordings or future recordings are affected. It'll take a day or 2 for the guide to fully repopulate.





jimmie57 said:


> I have ran this at least a dozen times in the past and it has never deleted any recordings or settings.
> It is supposed to clear out all the data in the Guide and the graphics and then reload it all fresh.
> 
> Honestly, that is ALL I did, absolutely nothing else. Pushed no other buttons, didn't even move off the couch. It says 0 recordings & 100% space available. No timers scheduled. AND it's still slow..... All I can say is Wow.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

What were you trying to solve with it?

CLEARMYBOX ONLY wipes guide data, interactive features (i.e. local on the 8s, Active, Mix Channels, Score Guide), VOD, posters and logos. It does NOT wipe recordings, series links or your settings. So chances are something else was already wrong with your box like a hard drive issue. Did you see any messages popup on the blue sceen after the reboot prior to the DirecTV logo appearing?

Also, sluggishness is normal after CLEARMYBOX. It has to fetch the next 14 days of guide data, posters, VOD, logos, interactive features and constantly update your To Do list as it processes the new guide data. (i.e. the inital guide data is generic and missing episode data so for series links a lot of reruns are scheduled to record that quickly gets cancelled once the episode data starts arriving) But if it's still running slow after about 12 hours there's probably something else wrong with your box.


----------



## SuperAnnoyedNow (Apr 25, 2017)

KyL416 said:


> What were you trying to solve with it?
> 
> CLEARMYBOX only wipes guide data, interactive features (i.e. local on the 8s, Active, Mix Channels, Score Guide), VOD, posters and logos. It doesn't wipe recordings, series links or your settings. So chances are something else was already wrong with your box like a hard drive issue. Did you see any messages popup on the blue sceen after the reboot prior to the DirecTV logo appearing?
> 
> Also, sluggishness is normal after CLEARMYBOX. It has to fetch the next 14 days of guide data, posters, VOD, logos, interactive features and constantly update your To Do list as it processes the new guide data. (i.e. the inital guide data is generic and missing episode data so for series links a lot of reruns are scheduled to record that quickly gets cancelled once the episode data starts arriving) But if it's still running slow after about 12 hours there's probably something else wrong with your box.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I have ran this at least a dozen times in the past and it has never deleted any recordings or settings.
> It is supposed to clear out all the data in the Guide and the graphics and then reload it all fresh.


I've done it many more times than you have and have never seen what the TS says happened. How could that happen? It's damn near impossible to do if you wanted to do it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

goober22 said:


> This DOES NOT delete recordings or series manager setups. It deletes guide data, channel graphics and system cache. It sounds like YOU did a full reset of the box.


Sure does, I can't see how you could delete everything unintentionally. But...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

SuperAnnoyedNow said:


> My receiver was sluggish so I did a Google search, which led me here, to this forum. I read the 1st few posts directing people to use "CLEARMYBOX" in the search menu of the receiver. Without thinking it entirely thru, I thought I'd give it a whirl. In all honesty, I thought it would pull up a movie, or say "nothing found". That's ALL I did, clicking enter on the "keyword". I didn't even move from my spot on the couch, to do any kind of a reset. I did NOT go to Settings of any kind. What's worse ~
> Not only don't have recordings, timers, I don't have a guide, the remote no longer works... Looks like I have my night plans. But hey, it's only tv.
> Just know people, "CLEARMYBOX" is a HARD RESET. Still not sure why it would do this to some people, & not others.
> Just be willing to risk it, is all I'm saying.


Have you tried resetting the HR by pulling the cord and waiting about a minute, then plugging the power cord back in? I have seen the Guide and Playlist disappear after a reset, takes a bit of time for it to repopulate. CLEARMYBOX is not a HARD RESET. Pulling the cord and replugging is a hard reset. What you're describing is a full reformat and you just can't do it without knowing how and where to do it. It's just about impossible to do it if you don't know how. If your remote is in IF mode, it should work, if you've somehow done a full reformat and the remote was in RF mode it won't work. I'd reset the HR as I suggested and then wait, just wait. If you've actually done a full reformat you'll never get your content back.

Rich


----------



## SuperAnnoyedNow (Apr 25, 2017)

I have to apologize!!! I deleted previous comments, & making this re-post. After screen said 100% free space & no listings of recordings, guide, etc. 
The screen changed waiting 4 hrs while "rebuilding", & I said a little prayer. EVERYTHING IS BACK!!!
So sorry everyone, I just have to learn a little patience!!!


----------



## SuperAnnoyedNow (Apr 25, 2017)

Rich said:


> Great! I think you should have left the posts up. Somebody could have learned from them. There were good suggestions made, now they're gone.
> 
> Rich


----------



## SuperAnnoyedNow (Apr 25, 2017)

I just deleted my incorrect posts, stating everything was deleted. Everyone's suggestions are still there. I didn't want anyone to read them,without reading the entire thread & be too nervous to try this.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sometimes a genie may not show a play List for a while after a reboot. Especially if it's a double reboot or a clearly box reboot. This can be an especially long time if it's a HR34. Usually it's a matter of a couple minutes at most on a hr44 or newer genie if it has a large esata drive connected. HR34 could be far far longer even with a stock drive. Just shows how underpowered the HR34 is.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

The biggest pain about executing a CLEARMYBOX is the amount of time that it takes for everything to be rebuilt in order for the box to return to its original state. That's why many people typically do it before going to bed, so the DVR can rebuild everything while they sleep, rather than during the day, when they end up having to wait on the rebuild.


----------

